# engine link wifi ODB install



## mikestony (Jan 17, 2013)

Pin 16 eh? 
I never thought about it, but my PLX brand module is always powered on also.
I should think about doing the same thing 

Also, that bracket you made, are you worried about it fudging up your cd player slot?

Nice setup by the way


----------



## Scott M. (Apr 23, 2013)

It was a bit of a pain finding the wire. I had to stick a pin in 9 wires and 2 fingers and do continuity checks. I think my CD slot is safe. Its a snug fit but I don't own any CDs anyway.


----------



## H3LLON3ARTH (Dec 16, 2011)

Scott M. said:


> It was a bit of a pain finding the wire. I had to stick a pin in 9 wires and 2 fingers and do continuity checks. I think my CD slot is safe. Its a snug fit but I don't own any CDs anyway.



CDs what are those lol. Nice write up and use of that way old technology slot in the dash.
Sent From My Galaxy Note 3.
Which is bigger than my hand.


----------



## Scott M. (Apr 23, 2013)

It doesn't stick in that far so I don't think it will damage it. CDs are going the way of the cassette tape. I think cars should come with panel mounted tablets that just emulate your smartphone.


----------



## mikestony (Jan 17, 2013)

I really like that idea!! I think I'm gonna give that a whirl for the cd player thing!


----------



## Scott M. (Apr 23, 2013)

Update... It takes a few minutes for the iphone to find the wifi unit. Might send it back and try another one. The biggest thing is that once your iphone connects to a wifi that's the only place it will look for data and since there is no internet data coming out of the unit you cant play Pandora or pick up emails while this thing is running. Thanks Steve Jobs. So I now use my Daughters ipod touch as a stand alone unit so I can still pick up emails and listen to music. Not optimal but so far its the best work around I can think of. Unit works great once it finds the ipod.


----------



## XtremeAaron (Jan 22, 2012)

I might be missing something, but why not just use a bluetooth obd adapter? 

Edit: here is mine. 

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## XtremeAaron (Jan 22, 2012)

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## JCarlson (Jun 11, 2013)

Whats the approximate cost of the hardware and app needed to do this? Thanks


----------



## Scott M. (Apr 23, 2013)

would love to use bluetooth but thats another thing Steve Jobs wont let you do with his Iphone. The OBD WIFI was 21 bucks on amazon, the extension cable was 15 bucks i think and the app for the phone was 5 bucks. 7 bucks for a fuse tap.


----------



## XtremeAaron (Jan 22, 2012)

Wow I didn't know that. How dumb. I've been all android since it came out.


----------



## JCarlson (Jun 11, 2013)

Scott M. said:


> would love to use bluetooth but thats another thing Steve Jobs wont let you do with his Iphone. The OBD WIFI was 21 bucks on amazon, the extension cable was 15 bucks i think and the app for the phone was 5 bucks. 7 bucks for a fuse tap.


Stupid Steve jobs lol I'm surprised he allowed our phones to be connected to the cruze at all lol


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Scott M. (Apr 23, 2013)

The cheap Chinese OBD WIFI unit takes 13 minutes to lock on to the phones wifi. Maybe its defective but the reviews would suggest its a real crap shoot to get a good one. I am going to research the Obdlink wifi. Its 132 bucks but if it works its worth it. I guess I shouldn't be too hard on Apple. It is a lot better than my old Blackberry.


----------



## Scott M. (Apr 23, 2013)

Update.. Got a new ELM327 wifi. This one works good. Got a radio relocation holder off the interwebs and installed the ipod touch in it. All works well


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

That looks great, now wonder what options I have for mounting my Nexus 7?


----------



## Scott M. (Apr 23, 2013)

thanks, GM should have put the nexus 7 where that silly Mylink thing is. It would work much better.


----------



## XtremeAaron (Jan 22, 2012)

spacedout said:


> That looks great, now wonder what options I have for mounting my Nexus 7?


Are you going to be at the Lordstown meet?


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

XtremeAaron said:


> I might be missing something, but why not just use a bluetooth obd adapter?
> 
> Edit: here is mine.
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


Because the iPhone has a cripilled BlueTooth interface.


----------



## kylevh21 (Mar 3, 2012)

iPad worked with Bluetooth for my friend andrew 
http://youtu.be/60P7cgh70yU


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## HarryMTorres (Mar 31, 2014)

I haven't used it in the Cruze, but I have a bluetooth version of the adapter and the software on a Nexus 7...giving me ideas!


----------

